# Electroblok Gone Mad - Part 2



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hello again. Sorry to hear about your problems Luckyshot, it makes mine fade into insignificance!

I just wanted to give an update on the problems I was having in our Hymer, referred to in the following link: Electrobloc Gone Mad - Can anyone help? which actually got worse as our stay in Spain went on. In the last update I thought I had discovered the problem was due to Reversed Polarity. However it turned out to be one mains socket, the one I used the tester in being wired incorrectly!

I am pleased to say that Hymer UK (aka Brownhills!) were very good and several emails gave me ideas on what to try - thank you Nigel. I also had several emails from Schuadt in Germany with other ideas to try - thank you Udo Lang. Unfortunately none of these solved the problem.

I am now back in the UK and, following advice from several MF members, and Hymer in Germany I have had both of the Elecsol batteries professionally tested and they are functioning perfectly.

The only other possibility that Hymer UK are investigating is that it may be the battery sensor not reading the condition of the batteries. The problem is finding exactly where in the system this is situated; over to you Hymer Germany.

Watch this space 

Happy Summer Touring to all. Nick


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Nick


Out of curiosity how did you have the elecsols 'professionally tested'?

I would have thought the sensor for measuring the batteries would actually be in the electrobloc??
We have same set-up in our Adria and when I have seen the wiring and wiring diagrams in the Adria handbook there are no 'sensors' in between the electobloc and batteries.

Let me know how you get on.

w


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

*Electrobloc gone mad 2*

Hi Wilse

My son is a mechanic and he specialises in electrics; he brought home a computerised tester and did a full diagnostics check on them and ran a few other tests using a standard meter. He has taken the wiring diagram with him to try and see where the connections are made. He is going to bring an 'Amp Clamp' home during the week to see if their is a leak between the leisure batteries and the electrobloc. Things that are causing the mystery include the leisure batteries showing fully charged despite the loss of amp hours, and the latest discovery is the vehicle battery showing a reading of 14.3v when the mains and solar panel are disconnected. This has been checked with a volt meter on the battery and it agrees with the reading on the display panel. :?

I will post the outcome, if and when!

Nick


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

*Electrobloc Gone Mad 2*

At Last - Hooray!

Just to let you know that thanks to my son the problem has been solved. He carried out further checks with an 'Amp Clamp' and found that there was more loss when on charge via mains hook up than when disconnected from charge. The fault was then traced back to the mains lead I have been using both in Spain and on my drive at home. This was changed for a new lead and "Bingo" all is well again!

The plus side to all the effort of trying to identify the problem is that I now know more about the system and the wiring than ever before.

I would just like to thank everyone who has sent me their suggestions and links - they were a great help in eliminating potential faults; and also a big thanks to Hymer UK (Nigel) and Shaudt (Udo Lang) for their help and assistance as well.

Happy Motorhoming to you all during the summer (when it arrives!) :lol:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted.


w


----------

